# Pup Exercises?



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

So what good low-impact exercises are there that you guys do? I have no water nearby for swimming. Don't want to beat up his joints with too much running. Maybe a couple minutes at a time is OK?

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Drive building with a rag on a rope. A couple of mins at a time, three four times a day.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

That's a good one Bob. Do before meals. I'm trying to keep wildness to a minimum after eating


----------



## Julie Ward (Oct 1, 2007)

Walk, walk, walk. Many people under-estimate the conditioning power of "just" walking their dog. Preferably not on pavement, and at least 2 miles or more. That and free-running.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

That's a good point, Julie. When I was walking the pup back and forth in front of the community center (to help de-sensitize him to people) it pooped him out


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Some obstacle type stuff that they can climb on, get under, crawl over is good to keep them entertained - I like plastic barrels with the ends cut off, tires, wooden crates, pallets, ramps,stairs, piece of plastic tarp, and all kinds of etc junk, Plus you also use this stuff in your obedience training later. It gets pups used to being elevated, being on different surfaces, unstable surfaces and stuff and they are playing while they are doing it so it is all just a bunch of fun for them.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Also it is fall now so you take advantage of the play value of a good big pile of leaves - it will keep most pups amused for quite awhile and tire them out (eventually)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ted White said:


> That's a good one Bob. Do before meals. I'm trying to keep wildness to a minimum after eating


Don't do any heavy exercise at least 2 hrs before or after a meal. 
Light is fine though.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Curious why heavy exercise before a meal is a hazard?

Lynn, those are great ideas for obstacles. Thanks for that.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Ted White said:


> Curious why heavy exercise before a meal is a hazard?


i for one, don't like to clean up the puke that comes with feeding too soon after hard excercise ;-) .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Also one of the things to avoid because of bloat/torsion.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

yeah with Bob on that one. I was gonna say the torsion. Have seen dogs that have it before food. Its not a pretty sight and you sure have to be quick getting to a vet and most of the dogs dont survive it.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I've heard that walking up & down hills is good for pups.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I like that, Susan. Offers some resistance training


----------

